# Wolf Bay Launch



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm coming down next week and I was looking at the map. Our place is near Perdido Bay and we have fished there a lot ( mainly this last summer) but have never really caught much. So we usually go to Pensacola Bay or put in at Gulf Breeze if we want to fish flats (and we have done very well both places). The Wolf Bay launch is in a reasonable distance to our place. Is it open to the public? Is there a fee? If the fishing is like Perdido Bay I do not want to waste my time over there.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/wolf-bay-ramp


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Recommend you continue to fish Pensacola bay or Mobile bay as the quality of fish at both places will outshine anything in Perdido bay. Should you want to try Mobile bay drive to Ft Morgan public launch. You can fish the Alabama bar or hit some of the bay rigs as well as the shallow flats. Tight lines. :thumbup:


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cincis----------
Wolf Bay has no fish--don't waste your time. Go anywhere else. The Launch is expensive and the ramp drop off has no bottom and its hard to get to. Also there is a big Vicious Golden Retrever Dog that wants you to throw a ball or stick into the Water so that he can swim and get it---big Pain in the [email protected]#. The bath room is out of the 1940 and has no heat. I have to make myself launch there 2/3/4 times a WEEK--so I know what its like. You can do better elsewhere. You can see a lot of pictures of the ramp at my Phanfare Site---ugly place--as Boat Launch Ramps Go---------BT66:whistling::whistling::whistling:
----------------------------There is a Picture of the Ramp in Yesterdays post---very cold and wendy Boat Ramp---------------------------------


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't believe you. So I'll be there Monday or possibly even Sunday. Also, I'm not scared of dogs.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Drove over there the other day and the fee is now $10. I haven't used it yet but the word is it's steep and short. backing in to far is not advised. I'm going to use it with caution, soon.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

CinCih------
If you must come to Wolf Bay--you must be desperate--don't go up into Wolf Creek and start at Hy. 20 Bridge and fish down with Plastic on the bottom with a slow--slower--hop. And fishing the banks with a Crank Bait or Spinner Bait for Reds is a good way to waste some time. I am not a Live Bait person but Free Line--little or no weight--live Shrimp is another way to waste time/money. There are some very hot Rumors--I am sure they are lies--that there are a few Specks still in Wolf. I and my Fishing Buddy don't have anything else to do so we are going to launch at the bad launch tomorrow morning and go waste some time in Wolf Creek----look for my poste tomorrow---wont be much to it----- stay tuned---------BT


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

These were caught today--------


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Once again BT, I am very shrewd. I work as a middle school administrator so I am used to people trying to mislead me. I will not be fooled. I've spent the last couple of days trying to get ten dollars together. I'm driving to Pensacola tomorrow. I'm bringing the wife, and after I hit Pensacola Bay on Sunday I will not be going to Wolf Bay on Monday. I've got the week off so hopefully will have something to show for it.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cinich-----------
A middle Scule Adm.----Anyone that works at a job like that must be a diehard fisherman, and a pretty good one. I wish you the best of Fishing Luck---Rumor is Rain Monday---no fear---its not a long run from the launch to Wolf Creek--good rain suit and the Big Ones bite good in the rain. Look for +/- 10 Foot of water. Use 1/4 to 1/2 Lead Head and your Favorite Plastic on bottom with a slow--slower retrieve. Good Luck----------BT


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah, my job does interfere with my fishing. I need to get rid of it. Thanks for the info. I will give a report.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Ok, I went today because of the rain for tomorrow. I must not be as good a fisherman as you think BT, because I didnt catch anything. Fished at the bridge and the points/flats at the mouth of the creek. I do have list of excuses though. The wind was blowing and I dont have a trolling motor, I left my gulp bag at home, it was valentines day and after only 3 hours my wife made an executive decision for us to leave. Maybe I'lll at least hit the surf tomorrow for a little bit.

Then it will be back to pensacola bay for me, but I haven't given up on wolf bay. And to be honest I really haven't given up on perdido bay. I've got the rest of the week to come through.


----------

